# Finishing a usable goblet



## tapemonkey (27 Nov 2011)

Sorry if this has been covered already, but couldn't find any answers.

I want to make usable goblets. Have any of you guys found a lasting proofing process? I have tried beeswax which works, but I just wonder how long it will last. And what about the outside of the goblet?

Thanks.

Andrew


----------



## János (27 Nov 2011)

Hello,

You can use any food-safe finish, but most of them are not too wear resistant. You can give a try to Oriental lacquer, as it is a quite wear resistant, food-safe finish, used in the Orient for a few thousand years.
http://www.bishopmuseum.org/research/pd ... acquer.pdf
Or simply left the items plain: raising the grain a few times with hot water, and sanding the surface to P600 will result in a smooth surface, which stays smooth in ordinary use.

Have a nice day,

János


----------



## Paul Hannaby (27 Nov 2011)

I used to use beeswax melted in to the cup to seal it but I never found it terribly successful. I also tried food safe oil finishes and they weren't very successful either. Now I use Rustins plastic finish, which the manufacturers claim is waterproof, alcohol resistant and pretty much inert once cured. I usually apply several coats, cutting back between each coat and burnishing the final coat. All I can add is that it works for me!


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Nov 2011)

I do a lot of goblets and I use several coats of Melamine on the inside and had no problems with it, make sure it is really dust free and dry before adding extra layers. Also warn anyone using it that Red wine is the most powerful wood dye known to man lol. Nothing seems to stop it staining the wood for long IME. 

Pete


----------



## tapemonkey (28 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try the melamine finish as I have some already. What do you guys put on the outside of the goblets?


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Nov 2011)

tapemonkey":3d1oasc8 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I'll try the melamine finish as I have some already. What do you guys put on the outside of the goblets?


The main thing is to make sure you use something that is safe. I use a base coat of beeswax rubbed well in then buffed up with carnuba wax. That way it is [possible for the user to keep it themselves. i make both wine goblets and chalices that get used for beer and so far have not had anyone tell me that there is a problem. Put the melamine on in several thin coats as otherwise it collects in a puddle at the bottom of the goblet and takes ages to dry and looks awful. 

pete


----------



## tapemonkey (29 Nov 2011)

OK, so wax on the outside. I'll give it a go. Pete: Have you tried melamine for the whole goblet? I intend to make a few trial goblets for use over Christmas by friends and me to see how they perform. I am concerned about the longevity of the finish if I sell any (which is the intention).


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Nov 2011)

I have used melamine as a finish outside but, personal tast, prefer the finish of wax polish looks wise. No reason I can think of why you shouldn't use it outside as well. Unless anyone else knows different. Oh by the way, melamine stinks so make sure you coat it some time before giving to someone LOL. 

Pete


----------



## tapemonkey (29 Nov 2011)

As I thought, I need to experiment. Thanks for the help.


----------

